

Ask HN: Have the US spying programs negatively affected your US company? - hadoukenio

There was a report a while ago saying the US is going to lose $35B because non-US companies would shy away from their data being hoovered by the NSA etc.<p>I&#x27;m curious if this was the case, or has the drama died down now and it&#x27;s back to the status quo. If there are people or companies out there that are US-based and have been affected somehow when dealing with non-US companies, what happened?
======
privong
Just this past week, the German government announced they would be canceling a
contract with Verizon, as a result of the revelations of spying[0].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7951900](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7951900)

~~~
hadoukenio
Thanks. I'm not sure how I missed that one.

